# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  MonopolyCityStreet vient d'ouvrir ses portes

## nouknouk

Une association entre Google (avec sa technologie Google Maps) et l'diteur du jeu de socit Hasbro a donn un monopoly mondial entirement en ligne:

http://www.monopolycitystreets.com/

A vos portes-monnaies, prt pour acheter vos rues favorites ?

Partez !

----------


## Yazoo70

Pour moi le jeux en anglais ne se lance pas.
Et en franais, la recherche se lance et ensuite un message apparat pour dire que les serveur ne fonctionnent pas  ::):

----------


## Gnoce

> Pour moi le jeux en anglais ne se lance pas.
> Et en franais, la recherche se lance et ensuite un message apparat pour dire que les serveur ne fonctionnent pas


Tout pareil  ::aie:: 

Dommage je voulais acheter la rue ou j'habite  Lyon et envahir mes collgues  :8-):

----------


## Yazoo70

Putain c'est gnial !
J'ai russi  m'inscrire,
J'ai achet une rue  ct de la ou j'habitais  Reims et contruit un immeuble dessus.
J'ai fait deux offres sur des grosses rues  Lyon  ct de la ou j'habite.
Et j'ai achet deux rues  Port Alberni en Colombie Britanique au Canada ou je suis all en vacances et j'ai contruit un immeuble sur chacune.
Et hop j'ai plus une tune  ::D:

----------


## nouknouk

> Putain c'est gnial !
> J'ai russi  m'inscrire,


Moi j'ai russi  rentrer une fois dans le jeu hier mais impossible de faire quoi que ce soit (surcharg). Depuis, je n'arrive mme plus  aller jusque l  ::calim2:: 

Je pense que je vais attendre quelques jours histoire que a "se tasse" un peu...

----------


## Yazoo70

Faut tre trs patient, a marche par intermittence et c'est trs long.
A mon avis grer des joueurs du monde entier en mme temps c'est tendu de pas tre surcharg au lancement ^^

----------


## nouknouk

J'ai finalement russi  me lancer hier avec beaucoup de soucis (surcharge du serveur, ..).

J'ai finalement russi  acheter deux ou trois trucs dans mon bled natal, mais je n'ai pas encore boucl mes premires 24h.

Plus a avance, plus je me pose des questions sur la faon dont ils vont bien pouvoir grer les 'tricheries'  base de multicompte, de proxy anonyme et de premption/revente/plus-value de rues entre comptes plus ou moins jetables d'un mme utilisateur.

Bref j'attends de voir un peu comment a volue mme si je trouve le concept vraiment intressant.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Ok donc pour gagner on cr 100 comptes avec des proxy, on vends toutes ses possessions au compte principal pour 1$ symbolique  ::mouarf:: 

Tout ceux qui le feront pas vont perdre et il ne sauront mme pas pourquoi...

Gnial le jeux  ::aie::

----------


## nouknouk

> Ok donc pour gagner on cr 100 comptes avec des proxy, on vends toutes ses possessions au compte principal pour 1$ symbolique


A priori il y a des limitations sur les propositions de prix (entre 100% et 150% de la valeur relle de la rue + immobilier construit dessus). Donc a limite la chose mme si a ne la fait pas totalement disparatre.

Mais bon, c'est la mme problmatique (multi-comptes) que pour  peu prs n'importe quel jeu web.



PS: on voit les Luxembourgeois tordus qui pensent aux hacks  ::aie::  (juste un joke, pas une critique: je m'inclus dedans)

----------


## Yazoo70

C'est quand mme pas mal buggu encore,
aujourd'hui j'ai du toucher environ 5 fois ce que j'aurais du toucher en revenus.
J'ai eu des offres sur des proprits que je n'ai pas achetes mais qui apparemment m'appartiennent quand mme quand on regarde la fiche. Mais elles n'apparaissent pas dans ma liste de proprits quand mme...

Bref ils ont encore du boulot !

----------


## sjrd

Tous ces bugs sont inacceptables, quand on pense  la simplicit du jeu en soi. La seule chose qu'on peut ne pas leur reprocher, c'est la lenteur du jeu, car ils pouvaient ne pas s'attendre  un tel succs.

Mais les bugs de login ou des trucs pareils, c'est vraiment ridicule !

Comme le disait un commentaire que j'ai vu sur le blog : Monopoly City Streets n'est pas un jeu : c'est une opration marketing... Et rate, par dessus le march.

Franchement c'est dommage, le concept tait gnial  :;):

----------


## Yazoo70

Ouai enfin malgr a, je prends quand mme pas mal de plaisir  parcourir la carte du monde en cherchant une rue un peu exotique ^^

----------


## Barsy

Je viens de m'y mettre. Le jeu a l'air trs sympa. Mais qu'est ce que a rame...

Par contre, j'ai mis du temps avant de trouver une rue correcte  acheter.

----------


## zeavan

Une chose que je ne comprends pas , un peu d'explication serait le bienvenue.

Avec le monopoly traditionnel, il y a un circuit pre-defini je lance mes _de de six_  et si je tombe sur une rue ou un immeuble est construit je dois payer au proprietaire une taxe.

Comment dans ce monopoly ce feature est reproduit.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## sjrd

C'est totalement diffrent. Pas besoin que quelqu'un tombe sur tes proprits : tu gagnes de l'argent chaque jour en fonction de ce que tu possdes. Et donc tu ne payes jamais de l'argent aux autres joueurs.

Ca s'appelle Monopoly mais c'est clairement pas un Monopoly  :;): 

Au fait : a vous dit de faire une alliance dvp.com ?

----------


## Barsy

> Une chose que je ne comprends pas , un peu d'explication serait le bienvenue.
> 
> Avec le monopoly traditionnel, il y a un circuit pre-defini je lance mes _de de six_  et si je tombe sur une rue ou un immeuble est construit je dois payer au proprietaire une taxe.
> 
> Comment dans ce monopoly ce feature est reproduit.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


En fait dans ce monopoly, c'est le plus rapide qui gagne la rue. Le principe est simple, il y a la carte du monde avec quasiment toutes les rues disponibles. Tu commences avec 3M. Tu commences donc par chercher un endroit pour t'installer et acheter tes premires rues et y construire tes hotels. Chaque jour, ceux-ci te rapportent une certaine somme d'argent qui te permettra d'acheter d'autres rues et d'autres hotels...

Comme dans le Monopoly classique, tu peux acheter des rues aux adversaires. Le principe est que plus tu possdes des rues proches, plus elles te rapportent (par contre, je ne sais pas dans quelle proportion).

Sinon, il pourrait tre sympa de crer un groupe "dveloppez" et de comparer nos rsultats non ?

----------


## Barsy

J'ai cr un groupe, venez dessus :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/group.php?groupid=184

----------


## sjrd

> Le principe est que plus tu possdes des rues proches, plus elles te rapportent (par contre, je ne sais pas dans quelle proportion).


Eh ben en fait euh... C'est faux. Cf leur nouvelle FAQ :
http://blog.monopolycitystreets.com/...to-faq_12.html

Au fait, un trs bon Wiki :
http://wiki.mymonopolycitystreets.com/

----------


## Barsy

Pourtant dans la partie "Loyer" des rgles, il est crit que les rue rapportent plus si elles sont regroupes ensemble.

Ou alors ils ont du changer cette rgle et ne pas les mettre  jour.

----------


## sjrd

Ou plutt ils ont oubli de l'implmenter et ils ont voulu faire passer a pour un "as designed"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Yazoo70

J'attends avec impatience le reset de cette semaine pour tout reprendre  0. En esprant qu'ils auront implments plein de techniques anti-cheat d'ici la parce que les mecs qui sont a 2 milliards+ en 48h, wtf quoi oO

----------


## nouknouk

+1.

Pis en attendant, a nous aura permis de reprer les ptites rues sympas  ::P:

----------


## Barsy

Il y aura un reset cette semaine ? Je ne savais pas.

Pour ce qui est de la triche, c'est parce que j'ai l'impression qu'ils acceptent les multi-comptes. En tout cas, quand en lisant le Wiki fourni par sjrd, je suis tomb sur a sur la page "Earning money" :




> Make multiple accounts and sell property's back and forth for max profit to main account(not against the rules).


J'imagine qu'il y en a qui ont du en user au maximum quand je vois que le premier mondial possde 1 trilliard !! Franchement, je ne vois pas l'intrt de permettre ce genre de pratique, a fausse compltement le jeu.

----------


## nouknouk

> Franchement, je ne vois pas l'intrt de permettre ce genre de pratique, a fausse compltement le jeu.


Le problme n'est pas tant de permettre cette pratique, mais surtout de l'impossibilit de lutter contre. Il est tout simplement impossible de garantir qu'un joueur ne crera qu'un seul compte. Par exemple si on restreint un seul compte par adresse IP:

- a va bloquer tous les joueurs 'honntes' qui jouent derrire un NAT (coles, administrations, entreprises, Box ADSL avec plusieurs membres de la famille, ...).

- par contre, ceux qui veulent rellement tricher n'auront qu' passer par un proxy anonyme pour changer d'IP  chaque connexion (exemple)

De toute faon, j'ai surtout l'impression que le but n'est pas de dsigner un grand gagnant (avec un gros lot  la clef), mais surtout pour faire du buzz autour du jeu original.
D'o ce qui me semble tre l'orientation de Hasbro de ne pas partir dans une chasse aux multi-comptes (perdue d'avance) mais plutt se concentrer sur le gameplay.

----------


## Yazoo70

Tien un mec  post des trucs intressants dans le blog officiel :



> ideas to make cheating impossible/harder:
> 
> 1. players with same ip arent allowed to trade each other. (of course they can do router resets and go around it)
> 
> 2. charge 2$ per account
> 
> 3. limit trades according to level ingame:
> - 1 trade / day for level 1 account
> - 3 trades / day for level 2
> ...


Source

Les propositions 3 et 4 sont trs intressantes je pense, surtout mises ensembles !

----------


## Barsy

Bien souvent, les jeux qui luttent contre les multicomptes ne se basent pas uniquement sur l'adresse IP. Ils regardent aussi si des comptes se connectent  des intervalles de temps trs courts, si les pseudos ont des similitudes (genre toto1, toto2, toto3...) et s'il y a des transferts d'argent frquents entre deux comptes, toujours dans le mme sens avec en prime les cas ou un compte se ruinerait volontairement au profit d'un autre.

Mme s'il est impossible de lutter contre quelques multis qui creront 2 ou 3 comptes, il serait quand mme possible d'viter ceux qui en crent des dizaines (j'imagine que le premier avec son trilliard doit passer 15h/jour  les grer).

----------


## nouknouk

> Les propositions 3 et 4 sont trs intressantes je pense, surtout mises ensembles !


A propos de la proposition 4, a me fait penser  un truc: quand on reoit une proposition d'achat pour une de ses rues, on a sept jours pour y rpondre ; sept jours pendant lesquels l'argent du 'concurrent' est bloque  la banque et ne peut pas lui servir pour investir ailleurs.

Ca incite d'autant plus -si on compte refuser-  ne pas rpondre trop vite et  attendre "7 jours - epsilon" avant de refuser.  :;):

----------


## nouknouk

> Bien souvent, les jeux qui luttent contre les multicomptes ne se basent pas uniquement sur l'adresse IP.


Effectivement, mais a demande de rentrer dans les logiques plus complexes de 'comportement' des utilisateurs. Et a demande donc d'autant plus de ressources (serveurs) ddis  cette unique tche de contrle.

Et mme avec tout a, on ne pourra pas compltement empcher le multi compte. D'autant qu'il y a un risque de faux positifs: entre le comportement d'un joueur en multi-comptes et celui d'une bande de potes qui a cr sa propre 'guilde', la frontire peut s'avrer trs mince sur certains points.

Amha, le but d'Hasbro est uniquement le buzz  la base, donc a m'tonnerait qu'ils investissent (temps de dveloppement, serveurs, ...) l dedans. Tout au plus, ils vont aller dans le sens des propositions nonces par Yazoo70 (et ce sera dj trs bien !).

----------


## Barsy

D'aprs le blog de monopoly, le jeu s'arrtera demain  15:00 GMT (ce qui fait 17h pour la France).

Il sera down pendant une priode de 12  24h aprs quoi il faudra recrer un nouveau compte et repartir de zro. Autre nouvelles, quelques changements ont t apports au niveau des rgles et ils en donneront les dtails bientt.

----------


## nouknouk

Pour info, les changements des rgles qui seront effectifs ds le redmarrage sont publies sur le blog officiel. En gros:

- pas plus d'un achat/vente d'une mme rue par jour

- plus de limite haute aux enchres sur les rues

- ajout d'un panneau 'for sale' dans la vue google map non zoome pour cibler plus facilement les zones o il reste des rues  achetrer

- taxe sur les revenus perus en fonction du nombre de rues possdes: les 5 premires rues sont exonres aprs c'est 3% par rue. Exemples:
 * 15 rues => 10 x 3% = 30% d'impts prlevs sur vos revenus totaux
 * 25 rues => 20 x 3% = 60% d'impts prlevs sur vos revenus totaux

- avant, les rues 'en cours de deal' n'taient pas dtruisibles au bulldozer. Ce n'est dsormais plus le cas.

- si inactivit sur un compte pendant plus de deux semaines, l'ensemble de ses biens son revendus automatiquement  la banque.

----------


## Barsy

Il y a quelques volutions qui sont un peu bizarres. Notamment le coup des taxes. Ca limite le nombre de rue par joueur  38 (enfin, avec 38 rues on ne gagne plus d'argent du tout).

Par contre, ce qui est sympa c'est que le prix des rues n'est plus limit  1 000 000. Ils y en a qui coutent trs cher.

----------


## Skyounet

> Par contre, ce qui est sympa c'est que le prix des rues n'est plus limit  1 000 000. Ils y en a qui coutent trs cher.


Champs Elyses par exemple  ::lol::  (bon c'est Mr. Monopoly qui l'a).

Par contre toujours autant de cheater.
Vers chez moi j'ai un AZERTY003 avec AZERTY001 qui a un peu plus de 8M (je suis all jusqu' AZERTY004 et ils ont tous 100k).

J'ai aussi un autre gars vers chez moi qui a un peu plus de 8M...

Je vois pas l'intrt vraiment !

----------


## nouknouk

bon, un petit feedback aprs quelques jours dans la v2.0:

globalement, il y a du mieux:
- les serveurs tiennent dsormais sans problme la charge.
- les changements dans les rgles vont  peu prs tous dans le bon sens.

Nanmoins, l'intrt du jeu reste limit:

- globalement c'est du 'farming' basique avec finalement trs peu d'interactions avec les autres joueurs. 
 * j'achte une grosse rue  2 millions dans un coin o personne n'est (Alaska, campagne australienne, ...)
 * personne ne me pourrit vu que je suis seul dans le coin
 * le lendemain je rcupre 5 millions
 * je revends ventuellement l'ancienne et j'achte une rue  4 millions (qui rapporte plus par euro investi)
 * je recommence 
 *etc...

- le multicompte continue de faire recette. Deux trucs tout btes: 

- j'ai dtruit UN btiment d'un adversaire un jour ; le lendemain, il a cr plein de comptes pipeau. A chaque fois il achetait une rue  2 cents pour y construire un maximum de mini-maisons et surtout rafler les cartes chances. Et ds qu'il avait des cartes bulldozer et/ou 'nuisibles', il me pillonnait systmatiquement mes constructions. A la fin, je n'avait plus rien hormis des rues remplies de batiments nuisibles.

- rien n'empche de revendre une rue  la banque et de la racheter 10 secondes plus tard avec un second compte ... voir avec le mme compte : c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai fait avec mes rues remplies de nuisibles   ::aie:: ). Au rachat, la rue tait dbarrasse, il n'y avait plus qu' reconstruire. Certes a m'a cot de l'argent, mais beaucoup moins que le manque  gagner tout le temps que j'aurais mis  dtruire une par une les prisons et autre dchetteries places sur ma rue.


Quelques ides:

- limiter les actions des joueurs sur une base gographique. Par exemple:

 * ne pas avoir le droit d'acheter des rues / dtruire au bulldozer / construire des nuisibles  plus de 50km de sa rue de dpart pour un joueur niveau 1 ;  plus de 100km pour un niveau 2, etc...

 * a la limite, restreindre (au moins au dpart) le champ d'action au dpart en fonction de l'endroit d'o se connecte le client (principe de l'IP locator), genre son pays d'origine.

=> ca devrait permettre plus d'interactions entre des joueurs qui 'se connaissent'  force.

- limiter les possibilits de revente / rachat de rue  la banque pour viter mon hack. Par exemple en imposant une priode de carence de 48 heures.

----------


## Barsy

Pour les rgles, je suis d'accord, les changement vont dans le bon sens. Par contre pour la charge serveur, j'ai eu quelques problmes de lag, mais pas trs graves (il suffit parfois de revenir 15 minutes plus tard pour que a arrete de laguer).

Et pour ce qui est de l'intert du jeu, c'est tout  fait a. Pour ma part, j'ai commencer par m'acheter une rue  1,5M en Australie (l'avantage de l'Australie, c'est que les rues sont trs longues donc trs chres), je l'ai revendu pour une  3M et l j'en ai achet une ce matin  8M sur laquelle chaque maison  50k que je construit me rapportent 400k. Rsultat, ma rue va me rapporter 60M ce soir (sa valeur rue + rsidences est de 15M). J'avais trouv en Australie une rue  30M mais je ne sais plus o elle est. Je pense que je vais me l'acheter avec mes 60M demain si je la retrouve.

2 problmes en fait dans le jeu qui le rendent monotone : 
- Le prix des rues illimit et le trop fort ratio investissement/revenu. Normalement, il faudrait attendre plusieurs jours pour qu'une rue soit rentable, sinon on est trop tenter de vendre. Le plafond de 1M/rue de la premire version tait pas si mal finalement.
- L'interaction entre les joueurs. Comme tu dis, il suffit de construire dans une campagne paume pour qu'on soit tranquille. Mais je pense que pour augmenter l'interaction entre les joueurs, il faudrait mettre en place un systme de "quartier". Du genre : plus on possde des rues rapproches, plus elles rapportent. Comme a on serait oblig de ngocier des rues avec les autres joueurs qui nous entourent.

Sinon, il faudrait qu'on se redonne nos nouveaux pseudos dans le groupe Monopoly City Streets pour que je puisse vous ajouter  ma liste dans le jeu et pour qu'on puisse faire un classement DVP et pourquoi pas une alliance (quand je tire des cartes bulldozer, je ne sais pas sur qui les balancer, alors si vous avez des ennemis...).

Enfin, j'ai remarqu que le "classement national" tait bas par rapport  la premire rue qu'on achte et non par rapport au pays de l'IP. Rsultat, je suis class en Australie. Par contre, c'est dommage qu'ils se limitent aux 10 premiers dans le classement, parce que je ne dois pas tre loin derrire.

----------


## nouknouk

> je pense que pour augmenter l'interaction entre les joueurs, il faudrait mettre en place un systme de "quartier". Du genre : plus on possde des rues rapproches, plus elles rapportent. Comme a on serait oblig de ngocier des rues avec les autres joueurs qui nous entourent.


Pas bte ; si le bonus d'avoir plusieurs rues dans le mme coin est suffisamment avantageux, a serait une super solution.

Reste le souci de se construire une collection de rue de 500km chacune en Alaska ou jamais personne ne vient vous embter, quitte  tout vendre quand on a quelques milliards pour s'acheter une ville entire en France aprs.

C'est pour a que j'aurais opt personellement pour des contraintes beaucoup plus fortes: la map monde divise en zones relativement rduites (genre 50 ou 100 rues chacune) et le joueur ne peut jouer que dans sa zone et donc intragir avec les quelques dizaines d'autres joueurs de la mme zone.
A la limite, permettre  un compte d'acheter ensuite le droit de jouer dans une nouvelle zone, mais sans pouvoir partager les ressources (argent, cartes chance, ...) d'une zone  l'autre.

C'est ni plus ni mois que reconstruire la notion de "plateau de jeu" avec un nombre de joueurs fini et limit par partie qui oblige de fait  multiplier les interactions avec les autres joueurs.

La cerise sur le gteau serait d'ajouter au jeu une notion de sommes des  d'autres joueurs et/ou  la banque pour pouvoir introduire la notion de banqueroute (actuellement, on est au pire bloqu et on revend tout pour acheter ailleurs, mais on ne peut pas perdre).




> Le plafond de 1M/rue de la premire version tait pas si mal finalement.


Je ne suis pas d'accord car cela encourageait trop les multi-comptes en s'appropriant un maximum de rues ds le dpart du jeu.

Bon ... a tente quelqu'un de dvelopper un "monopoly city-street reloaded" ?  :;):

----------


## Barsy

Chose trs bizarre, je n'ai gagn que 9M hier au lieu des 60M.

Apparemment, ils ont chang les rgles cette nuit et fait en sorte qu'une maison ne puisse pas rapporter plus que son prix initial. Donc dsormais, chaque maison me rapporte 50k au lieu des 400k qu'elles me rapportaient hier.

Je trouve a absolument stupide. Plutt que d'chelonner le prix de revient sur le prix d'achat des rues, ils prfrent mettre en place un systme de plafond. J'ai l'impression d'tre encore en bta et qu'ils essaient leur soupe en mme temps qu'on joue. La nouvelle stratgie du jeu, a va tre d'anticiper leurs changements de rgle ? 

Le pire, c'est que a me rappelle le comportement de certains clients qui mettent une appli en production et qui nous demandent de faire des modifications " la vole" parce que les specs taient incorrectes/incompltent. Rsultat, on corrige avec la fameuse mthode du "yaka/onvra". Dmonstration :

- Pour le problme que vous avez signal, il faut 5 jours.
- On a pas les moyens, *yaqu'a* faire cette modif qui ne prend qu'un jour (on zappe les tests bien sur).
- Mais a va crer un problme
- *onvra*

(Et bien entendu,  force de corrections dans tous les sens, les 5 jours sont largements dpasss).

Sinon nouknouk, je ne suis pas trs partisan de ton systme de "zone" qui restreindrait beaucoup la libert des joueurs (dj qu'on en a pas beaucoup).

----------


## Skyounet

J'ai rgl le problme j'ai donn toutes mes possessions (pour 40M)  quelqu'un vu qu'ils ont aussi enlev la limite de 1.5x pour la revente pour les bas niveaux.

C'tait marrant... 3 jours...

----------

